# lurcher people... collar/harness



## MrVelvet (2 September 2011)

as title really! she gets really excited on the lead and has such a tiny delicate neck!! she has a special hound collar but Im wondering if a harness may be better? 

any advice muchly appreciated!


----------



## Foxyfilly (2 September 2011)

I have these,

http://dog-games-shop.co.uk/harnesses-fleece-lined


----------



## MrVelvet (3 September 2011)

Thankyou  I think Il use a harness for now, shes so wriggly Im just scared of hurting her neck!


----------



## EAST KENT (3 September 2011)

They do very nice wide cloth collars for lurchers, it would be very undignified for her to be in a harness and it is`nt necessary at all. Those necks are not nearly as fragile as many think.


----------



## MrVelvet (3 September 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			undignified
		
Click to expand...

you havent seen how she sleeps :O hmm fair point! and OH did mention if she happens to need a coat in winter harness may inhibit this, also he said it might rub.. which is also a fair point as she has very pink skin! I think I'll stick it out with her collar and see how it goes. Shes gaining more manners every day


----------



## Oneofthepack (3 September 2011)

I use martingale collars for mine (tap it into Google and you'll get loads of suppliers) They are soft fabric and wide, can be adjusted as she grows and close just tight enough to stop their pin heads escaping but not too tight that they hurt themselves...and they come in pink for girls! They are only for walking though so she'll still need another little collar for her ID disc.


----------



## Foxyfilly (3 September 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			They do very nice wide cloth collars for lurchers, it would be very undignified for her to be in a harness and it is`nt necessary at all. Those necks are not nearly as fragile as many think.
		
Click to expand...


Undignified? There is always one isnt there!


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (3 September 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			They do very nice wide cloth collars for lurchers, it would be very undignified for her to be in a harness and it is`nt necessary at all. Those necks are not nearly as fragile as many think.
		
Click to expand...

I agree - I hate seeing sighthounds in harnesses, unnecessary as you say. Better to go for a Halti if she is a serious puller. Fishtail collar (you can get a nice padded one if she is a smoothy) when she has learnt some manners


----------



## Foxyfilly (3 September 2011)

My lurcher wears one occasionally when he's on a long line, if he was wearing a collar and took off at speed there is a possibility he could break his neck.

I dont think he would bother about looking undignified, he doesnt care about only having
3 legs either!


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (3 September 2011)

Foxyfilly, i've never longlined my lurchers as them taking off at the end of a 20 foot line doesn't appeal to my balance or strength, i quite like my arms where they are! I'm also slightly concerned with the dog being  propelled sky high backwards.


----------

